# Goose Burger



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Other than Leo's infamous balls, I could not find any other goose burger recipes. I would imagine most any deer burger recipe would work for goose, correct? Post up your recipes/ratios here. Looking for some good cheeseburgers out of this deal.
Thanks!


----------

